# Modern Arnis and Marcial Tirada Kali Seminar



## Mao (Jun 13, 2004)

On Saturday June 26th from 12-4pm at the Hilliard Budo Center 3840 Lacon rd. Hilliard Ohio 43026, Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a Modern Arnis and Marcial Tirada Kali seminar. The single stick, joint locks and takedowns of Modern Arnis will be taught by Guro Dan McConnell. The kinfe work and espada y daga of Marcial Tirada Kali will be taught by Guro Tony Marcial. The cost will be $50. in advance and $65. at the door. For further information or a flyer please e-mail Modern Arnis of Ohio at modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Budo Center at 614-771-5599.
Thank you,
Mao


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 19, 2004)

Folks,

This seminar ought to be a lot of fun and if you have the chance to stop by, do so ! We had a pretty good turnout for November's seminar and it was quite a bit of fun ! Great people with good character in attendance !

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2004)

Best of luck with the seminar. I hope it is a great experience for all who attend. Keep us posted on who may be instructing  and be sure to let us know how it goes


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 20, 2004)

Dan and Tony,
Best of luck to you.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mao (Jun 21, 2004)

tshadowchaser,
 It'll be Guro Tony and myself teaching. I'll post on it after seminar.

Dan A.,
 Thanks.
Dan Mc.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 22, 2004)

You're welcome.

Dan Anderson


----------



## OULobo (Jun 28, 2004)

It was a great seminar and it seemed like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 28, 2004)

MAO!

It's time for a review of the seminar.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mao (Jun 28, 2004)

June 26th seminar review 
Monday, June 28, 2004
It was a great seminar! I had just come off duty that morning (a 24 hour tour), had only 1 1/2 hrs. of sleep, went to the school and taught two back to back youth classes before the seminar. Guro Tony arrived and, like a gift from God, offered to teach the entire seminar! I jumped on it! Guro Tony taught knife work, empty hand, stick work and ground work. I enjoyed talking to Guro Tony about the similarities between some of the movements he covered and much of what we do in Modern Arnis. I also liked listening to Guro Tony and one of MAO's guys, Ron, speaking in tagalog. Guro Tony is as talented as he is kind. Marcial Tirada Kali has much to offer and I look forward to sharing seminars with him and his talented students in the near future. An interesting short discussion with Guro Tony was about how the different provinces in the Philippines as well as other parts of the world have many similar movements, for instance, the mobility or rotary throw in Modern Arnis and puter kapala in Mande Muda or kaiten nage in Aikido among others. Many are aware of this but it was a good talk and some are not yet aware of the overlap of many styles. Cool stuff. By the way, OULobo was there and now I know who he is!! Another talented individual. :uhyeah:  Glad you were there, OULobo.
Mao


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 28, 2004)

Great! Thanks for the review...Sorry I couldn't make it Dan M., but I am glad it went well.

Yours,

Paul Janulis


----------

